# طلب برنامج جدولة عمل المكائن



## قلم شاعر (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احتاج مساعدتكم في ايجاد برنامج لجدولة المكائن مع شرح عن طريقة استخدامه

لابأس بنسخة عرض .... أرجوا المساعده

وشكرا


----------



## loolo (12 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Alex_10 (13 يناير 2007)

يوجد لدي برنامج Lekn اذا ينفع لك؟


----------



## قلم شاعر (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم ينفع ... لو سمحت اسعفنا به ولو معاه ملفات تعليميه عن طريقة الاستخدام اكون شاكر

سلام


----------



## Alex_10 (21 يناير 2007)

انا اسف اخوي البرنامج حجمة كبير . كل المواقع الي اعرفها رفضت تحمله

اذا في احد يعرف موقع يقبل رفع الملفات ذات الحجم الكبير يخبرنا


----------



## ahmed_engineer (24 يناير 2007)

ادخل على موقع جامعة الملك سعود قسم الهنسة الصناعية (البرامج)
lekin prog.
www.ksu-ie.com/softwear.htm]


----------



## Alex_10 (4 فبراير 2007)

هذا رابط البرنامج

http://www.stern.nyu.edu/om/software/lekin/Lekin.exe


----------

